
Open Source Software Bounty Sites - goscots
I use a lot of open source tools in my day job that are currently unmaintained. We don’t have the bandwidth or support from management to pick them up and keep them running ourselves. Does anyone know of a marketplace that lets you put a bounty or pay a developer to maintain or add new features to an open source project. I did a few google searches and most of what I could find was strictly related to security or OSS software that was seeking maintainers.
======
cityglider
I found IssueHunt. [https://issuehunt.io](https://issuehunt.io) It is an
issue-based bounty platform for the open source software. Anyone can put
bounty to each issue of GitHub on IssueHunt, and these money will be
distributed to maintainers and contributors.

------
kaga
[https://issuehunt.io/](https://issuehunt.io/) Try out this platform! I think
it’ll fit your needs.

